# My girl has had a lump on her vulva area...



## LucytheBlue (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, I'm glad I found this forum! I have a 10 y.o. female that has spayed years ago. She has this lump protruding from her vulva area. It is soft. She isn't bothering it. It started out small now is bigger. I see that she has, of course, fur in that area that is thicker or coarser than anywhere else. It almost looks like an ingrown hair?! I'm on a very tight budget. Ugh...any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That does not look like an ingrown hair. That would have me at the vet with my dog and I don't go to the vet for very many things. Look into a Care Credit Card, or seek out a SPCA vet hospital for less expensive treatments. She def needs to see a vet though. They'll want to biopsy it.


----------

